# ممكن مكيف هواء يعمل على بطاريه السياره



## بطرانكو (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
موضوعي هو كيف بامكاني صناعه مكيف هواء يعمل على بطاريه السياره ويم تركيبه داخل السياره:19:


----------



## فقيه العرب (14 مارس 2009)

اشتريه جاهز مستخدم او جديد


----------



## اسم المستخدم صعب (15 مارس 2009)

حسب علمي لايوجد حاليا مكيف هواء للتبريد داخل السيارة يعمل ععلى بطارية السيارة


----------



## بطرانكو (31 مارس 2009)

llmjjhjjjjjokoijkijnjhuhuuuhuh


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 أبريل 2009)

بطرانكو قال:


> llmjjhjjjjjokoijkijnjhuhuuuhuh


لمشكلة ليست فى التكييف، المشكلة فى البطارية
فبعض أجهزة التكييف تعمل على 12 فولت وهى كهربة السيارة لكن أكبر بطارية سيارة 120 أمبير ساعة و طبعا 12 فولت و بالضرب يكون أقصى طاقتها 1440 وات
فكم سيستمر عمل التكييف على هذه السعة المحدودة؟ نصف ساعة؟


----------



## crown (26 مارس 2010)

فيه نوع من شاحنات فيه اجهازه تكييف تعمال على بطريه حوالي ثمنيه ساعاتوفيه شاحنات يوجد به ثلاجه تعمال علي جهد 24 فولت


----------



## MAGDY6600 (27 مارس 2010)

ارجوا رسم مخطط لكسارة بلاستيك وشكرا


----------



## MAGDY6600 (27 مارس 2010)

كنت اتمنى المساعدة لكن البطارية لم تدوم فهى غير عملية


----------



## محمدكامل الجهلاوي (7 أبريل 2010)

التقنيه مع الابداع الهندسي يمكن ان يوفر طلبك ولكن لو تقدمنا لشركات عالميه في مجال التبريدمثل كارير او سامسونج يمكن مقابل موفد منك معه بضع مئات الاف من الدولارات توفير طلبك اسمع اشتري ارقى تبريد تويوتا برادوا مابيصير عليك حتى ب900دولار وادعيلي وتمتع بقياده مع جليد


----------



## goodkaai (24 مايو 2010)

الرجاء شرح مما يتكون التكييف الذي يعمل علي بطارية السيارة


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (24 مايو 2010)

ممكن بس لفتــره زمنيه صغيره


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (26 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووور يا شباب للافادة


----------



## KHALIDDABABI (16 أغسطس 2010)

0


----------

